# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  مدرسة القطيف الرابعة الثانوية تعنى إحدى طالباتها, تعزية

## نورس مكة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 اجواء حزن مخيمة في المدرسة الرايعه الثانويه 

 حيث ان الكثير من الطالبات ومعلمتين اصيبو بحالات اغماء

 كان جو حزين ملي بالصراخ ......


 حيث كان يوم اربعاء كئيب على جميع الطالابات

 والمعلمات 

 لقد فقدنا في مدرستنا طالبتنا الغاليه 

 مرام الحمادي 

 لقد توفيت يوم امس في حادث سير 

 كانت عائدة من معلمتها الخاصه 

 وفي داخل الحاره (المجيديه) وليس في الشارع 

 العام 


 كانت الطالبه تشعر بانها سوف ترحل 

 حيث انها قد ودعت جميع اصدقائها قبل خروجها 

 من المدرسه يوم امس 

 وتسامحت من الطالبات التي كانت معهم

 في خلاف 

 غير ذالك انها ذهبت قبل الحادث بيوم مع خالها الى 

 المقبرة وكانت تزور احدى القبور من اقاربها 

 وقالت الى خالها : ان مت ادفني بجانب هذا القبر ( يقول ابي انه قبر جدتها)

 وفي عودتهم من المقبره طلب منها خالها ان لا تمر 

 من الطريق الذي تعود منه عند عودتها من معلمتها الخاصه

 وردت عليه قائله: حاضر لن اعود منه الا غدا 

 (يوم الحادثه) 


 وخالها الان في حاله ........ 

 فهو متاثر جدا جدا جدا 

 خاصة بتلك المواقف التي حدث معه 

 الطالبه في الصف الثاني الثانوي 

 (انا لله وانا له راجعون )

 رحم الله من يقرا سورة فاتحه ويهديها الى 

 روحها*

----------


## سيناريو

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
خبرمؤلم
الله يصبرأهلها 
مشكور اخوي على الخبر 
اله يحفظك
دمت بود

----------


## شوق الربيع

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------


## ملاك الررروح

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
الله يصبر أهلها ويسكنها فسيح جناته[/quote]

----------


## ليالي الخبر

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾
الله يصبر اهلها .....

----------


## دمعة قلم

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم  
الله يصبر اهلها خبر مفجئع

----------


## منى الروح24

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
الله يعين اهلها ويصبرهم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
خبرمؤلم ,,الله يصبرأهلها ..

مشكور اخوي عالخبر ..

----------


## أسرار الليل

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
الله يصبر أهلها ويسكنها فسيح جناته

----------


## نور الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------


## عاشقة الرسول

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------


## ABU@JASEEM

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

الله يلهم اهلها الصبر و السلوان

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

----------


## مرتضى محمد

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------


## وردة عشق

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾


لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 
انالله وانا اليه راجعون 
الله يصبر اهلها انشالله 
خبر مؤلم وخصوصا انها صغيرة وفي مثل عمري 
الله يرحمها انشالله

----------


## وردة المستقبل

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------


## Sweet Magic

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
الله يصبر أهلها ويسكنها فسيح جناته*

----------


## Malamh Cute

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾


لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 
انالله وانا اليه راجعون 
الله يصبر اهلها انشالله 
خبر مؤلم وخصوصا انها صغيرة وفي مثل عمري وايارب يسكنها فسيح جناته
الله يرحمها انشالله وصحيح المدرسة كانت كئيبه بقووه ..
الله يرحمها بس من يعرف وين الفاتحه ؟؟؟

----------


## دموع الوحدة

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾
الله يرحمها ويغفر ليها 
ويصبر اهلها 
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

----------


## زهورالريف

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

سبحان اللة كاني في قصة من الخيال ولكن لا اعتراض على قضاء اللة وقدرة
هم السابقون ونحن اللاحقون

----------


## music boy

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾
الله يرحمه

----------


## أمل الظهور

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ..*



*( بسم الله الرحمـــــــن الرحيم . الحمدلله رب العالمين . الرحمن الرحيم . مالك يوم الدين .

اياك نعبد وإياك نستعين . اهدنا الصراط المستقيم . صراط الذين أنعمت عليهم .*

* غير المغضوب عليهم . ولا الضاليــــــــــــــن )


الله يرحمها ويغمد روحها الجنه ..*

*ويصبر والديها واهلها ..*

*
*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

صدق الله العلي العظيم
الله يرحمها برحمته ويسكنها فسيح جناته
والله ان الخبر مؤلم مع اني ماأعرفها

----------


## ام نواره

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
الله يصبر أهلها ويسكنها فسيح جناته*

----------


## ام نواره

الفاتحه في حسنية الامام الباقر بالمجيدية

----------


## Malamh Cute

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾


لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 
انالله وانا اليه راجعون 
الله يصبر اهلها انشالله 
الله يرحمش يارب ويسكنش فسيح جناته

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------


## وردة العشاق21

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------


## MOONY

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾


لاحول ولاقوة الله بالله
الله يرحمها

----------


## وردة البستان

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------


## ام باسم

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
خبرمؤلم ,,الله يصبرأهلها ..

مشكور اخوي عالخبر ..

----------

